# Phenoms Xbox 360 Rebuild Project Log



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome to Phenoms Xbox 360 Rebuild Project Log

As a lot of you guys may know, I made a thread will a poll a few days ago regarding if I should build an xbox with parts of have, and buy the parts I don't have. If you haven't seen the thread. Go HERE . I got more people either saying "No" or "Depends on how much you spend" but regardless of what they have said Im going to do it for fun. Ill try to limit the costs as much as possible, but I do plan to lose a bit of money, but I can risk that at this point. Doing this for fun, and thats the only benefit im expecting out of it.

*So I mentioned I have parts to be able to use. So far the list of parts of have are....*
-Hitachi DVD Drive(I want to replace it with a Phillips so it won't put rings in game disks)
-Heatsinks (most likely going to ditch them and get the better ones in the 2nd gen Zephyr revision Xbox and Falcon/Jasper xbox's)
-Screws (but I need more)
-X-clamps for the heatsinks
-Fans(Going to ditch them as they are the old ones with the 4 pin pwoer rather then the 3 pin connector you would typically see in a PC today.)
-White Faceplate
-Top Panel
-DVD drive eject button and front plate - Chrome and says Xbox 360
-Metal internal casing (It is a non hdmi version so unless i hack it up, ill get a new case)

*Parts I need to get:*
-Motherboard (Jasper Revision with Hitachi Drive PCB)
-Screws
-White plastic housing/casing
-Metal internal casing for HDMI motherboards
-Cooling fans with the 3 pin connector
-Memory heat pads for the back side chips of the motherboard
-Hard Drive(tentative)
-Power Brick(175w)

So when I was thinking about doing this, I wasn't planning on getting so much more parts, but once I started going through everything I had, I realized I needed more then I thought.

Parts I have bought so far:

1. Xbox console from Ebay for parts (Cooling, casing, ring of light, memory heat pads, screws)

The Xbox

Once I get what i need out of this system, ill proceed on with everything else I need.


At this time, I have nothing else for you guys. Stay tuned for next week when the xbox comes. Lots of pictures of my tear down will show up.

 This should be fun. Again, don't say its not worth it when it comes to funds, Im aware.​


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2012)

Sub'd and looking forward to what's to come!


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sub'd, i love work logs and fun projects, if you feel like doing something, do it ; that's what i do


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Sub'd, i love work logs and fun projects, if you feel like doing something, do it ; that's what i do



yeah, it just came down to cost, but ive got a massive disposable income so.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I got my first part.............or i should say tool that I needed to be able to screw in all the torx screws the xbox uses. Its the perfect little tool, exactly what I needed.

Torx Screw Driver Set


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2012)

No pics?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> No pics?



x1000

We want to see the thing painted and pimped out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

Im waiting on the pictures till the xbox console i bought comes. Theres going to be a ton of tear down pictures.

I was actually thinking about painting the internal casing black. and then the external plastic a more WHITE, and then the top grey panels black.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2012)

At least you can post a picture of your tool.  Wait, that didn't come out right...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ill post some pictures later of what I currently have in terms of parts.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

It's been a while since I've broken apart a 360 but from what I remember I needed a lot more than just a plain old Torx screw driver. I may be wrong though.

EDIT: apparently so http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/Xbox-360-Disassembly.htm


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> It's been a while since I've broken apart a 360 but from what I remember I needed a lot more than just a plain old Torx screw driver. I may be wrong though.
> 
> EDIT: apparently so http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/Xbox-360-Disassembly.htm



ive taken apart like 5 other xbox's haha. I have everything to take them apart but the screw driver stuff.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

So this project is on stand by as ive decided to put a water cooling loop in my rig for my GTX680, so ill make a project log for that.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 9, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 18, 2013)

Said screw it, This thread can be closed.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, come on!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2013)

What did you mess up


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 25, 2013)

Well then I guess ill have to re do mine instead... just need a dvd drive for it. Wonder if I can cram it in a itx case


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> What did you mess up



New priorities have taken place.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> New priorities have taken place.



I understand that


----------

